# w_scan output



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

I've just run w_scan on Linux using a PCTV DVB-S2 USB stick and it produced a channel list of 1400 entries. I'm hoping to be able to replicate this on FreeBSD when I build a new version of multimedia/webcamd, but how do I use this channel list? ie is there a programe where I can browse this list and pick a channel to view?


----------



## zirias@ (May 19, 2021)

multimedia/vdr? Probably just _one_ example…


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

Thanks, I'll take a look. Will have to try it on Linux first since I don't have reception yet on FreeBSD, but I assume it will work pretty much the same...(famous last words  )


----------



## zirias@ (May 19, 2021)

Well, VDR is just a backend, you need a frontend to actually watch something. But it's the only thing I ever used with DVB stuff


----------



## T-Daemon (May 19, 2021)

balanga said:


> is there a programe where I can browse this list and pick a channel to view?


You could try what hselasky@ in your Thread tv-card.80370  recommands for scanning channels: multimedia/tvheadend. hselasky@ is developer of webcamd and maintainer of port multimedia/webcamd.


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

I'm just building multimedia/webcamd, so lets see if it discovers my DVB device.

It would be cool if it did.

Actually, I just saw that there is already a pkg with the new version.


----------

